# If it was the end of the world, would you want to know?



## reiver33 (May 8, 2009)

I recently watched the film 'Last Night', which is a (non) disaster movie in that it's 12 hours until the EOTW and nothing can be done about it - the film concerns itself with how ordinary people would cope, given that they have had ample time to come to terms with it.

It suddenly struck me - would you want to know if the end was coming? Assuming, of course, 'the Powers that be' decided we should be told in the first place, until it was blindingly obvious.


----------



## mirinda (May 8, 2009)

Gigantic no. I'm thinking blind ignorance would be the route for me in that case. Rather than being terrified for my last 12 hours alive.


----------



## Rosemary (May 8, 2009)

Certainly not!  Let's just go out with one almighty bang.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (May 8, 2009)

Doesn't matter much to me either way. I don't fear death, and I don't care enough about life to give a crap whether I live or not.

Humanity would deserve whatever events would go around that would cause the world's end, so I sure as hell wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## mirinda (May 8, 2009)

That's a very loaded thing to say Karn. What right have you to say everyone deserves to die?


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (May 8, 2009)

Not everyone, Mir. Just most people who have been in the highest positions of power and corrupted it.

But you take the bad with the good a lot of the time, and it WOULD be a huge relief to the planet if, say, forty percent of humanity were gone.


----------



## mirinda (May 8, 2009)

This conversation is for another thread entirely, but even if that statement were true you'd still have no right to say that.

Back on topic. I don't even think I'd want to watch that movie it would be so depressing of a thought to linger on. I supposed if I did know I'd try and get to my family but if I could at all avoid knowing I was doomed to die. That would be the way to go.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (May 8, 2009)

You're being rather inconsistent, Mir. You have no objection to post-apocalyptic stories, but you object to EOW ones?


Sounds like a rather good show to me.


----------



## Omphalos (May 8, 2009)

Hell Yes!  I would definitely want to know.  I want to go out with a gigantic bang, and I want to watch it come, hopefully telling my kids in my arms that it's all gonna be OK and that I love them.


----------



## reiver33 (May 8, 2009)

I suppose the problem, for me, in knowing the end IS nigh would be the terrible freedom that would bring. Not in the sense of running amok (physically), but being able to tell those people in your life who were truely special how you really felt about them. 

Most of us go through life crippled by indecision or adherence to convention; and ex once told me she wouldn't have got married if I'd said anything when dropping off the wedding present - imagine how people would react if they could wade in, all guns blazing (emotionally speaking) and damn the consequences...


----------



## mirinda (May 8, 2009)

Agh no way Omphalos. 

That's a good point reiver and something to consider, I'd want my loved ones to know how I felt,  but I think I'd just be too overwhelmed with despair.

The key there is that it's completely the end of the world as in not something that would ever be recovered from and no form of the human race would survive. There is a difference. This is supposed to be "what if it was really happening" I like stories, would I want it to happen for real absolutely not.


----------



## reiver33 (May 8, 2009)

I found the film in question decidedly unsettling as its just about how people cope; like the guy from the gas company who's ringing round all their customers, alphabetically, thanking them for being customers and ensuring them the company will do its utmost to keep supplies going until the very end. I think a lot of people, those who didn't immediately self-destruct in some way, would cling to the rituals of commonplace activities. Maybe that's more of a male attitude though, as we tend to define ourselves by what we do.


----------



## mirinda (May 8, 2009)

The idea of it is very unsettling which is why I don't know if I'd watch the film. Perhaps if I was in a very good mood. I just don't know if I'd be able to get past the Oh wow I'm going to die in a few hours thing.


----------



## reiver33 (May 8, 2009)

The premise of the film is that humanity has known the end is coming for 'a while', not just the last 12 hours covered, so that I guess all those who found the concept too difficult have already 'made other arrangements'.

Personally I'm not sure if I'd want it to be an intensely emotional 'occasion' with family and friends, of if I'd just say 'good night' to my wife and go off to work (I work nights), keeping things going for others while I can.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (May 8, 2009)

See, that's the problem with people: they're afraid to die. It's ridiculous. If it were me I'd be like, "Meh. Always knew it would come someday."


----------



## ManTimeForgot (May 8, 2009)

I can't say I would have has much passion about it as Omphalos, but I would want to know.  No matter how much I was told there was nothing I could do about it I would refuse to give up hope.  Someone somewhere is going to try something dangerous and desperate (maybe that's me), and so at a minimum I am going to go around and try and minimize human suffering (which is probably going to be on a major up swing) as much as I can.  Perhaps all that humanity can do is try to save a large enough portion of its members to ensure long term survival (run away basically); even if that is the case I am not going to be afraid.  It doesn't do me any good to be upset, and at least knowing I won't have to "worry" about what all the possible things that could be that will cause everyone to be upset.  I think not knowing would be a bigger problem for me so long as it was evident in the way other people were acting that something majorly wrong was imminent.

MTF


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (May 8, 2009)

So I guess I'd be the only one who'd both remain calm AND shrug humanity off and leave it to its fate?


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 8, 2009)

Wow, there's some heavy duty questions on the forum today! But a very thought provoking on too reiver33.

I would want to know. I would just want to make sure if possible (as sometimes my job takes me away from my family for periods) I could be with my family.

Manarion: I see where your coming from and with the proposed scenario I would be quite calm too, as I've learnt 'fate is fate' and if it is your time, then it's your time. 
It wouldn't stop me from feeling a great deal of sorrow and regret (regret-why? I'm not sure at this time, but I think I would). 

Also, if not the proposed scenario, you may not be in the fortunate position to say 'Meh, Always knew it would come someday'. I'm not going to elaborate any more than to say 'fate' can present death in a variety of ways, some horrible.



Very thought provoking reiver33.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (May 8, 2009)

Only two methods of death I fear: Suffocation (either drowning or pressure of some sort) and a fall from a massive height.

Otherwise, bring it on. So no matter what kind of death comes, I don't really fear it.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 8, 2009)

Manarion said:


> Only two methods of death I fear: Suffocation (either drowning or pressure of some sort) and a fall from a massive height.
> 
> Otherwise, bring it on. So no matter what kind of death comes, I don't really fear it.


 

Hmmm, I think many would be quick to say you're either a brave man or a fool.
But before you take offence, it is a simplistic phrase that presents completely different ends of the spectrum.

I would prefer to say your statement is a bold one, but as I believe nobody can truely know you better than you (_certainly not me_), who am I to question your personal view?

I can only conclude that at the least Manarion, *'you are your own man!'.*


----------



## katiafish (May 8, 2009)

Definitely want to know. Probably would calmly go home and cook dinner and give my children a bath and cuddle them, and tuck them in.. May be do some knitting, call my grandma to tell her I love her..
Then cuddle up beside my husband and go to sleep... never to wake up.

I dont see the point of dramatically changing what you are in the face of inevitable death. I think it is exactly the things that you do mindlessly every day that would suddenly gain so much more meaning, awareness of every second as it is the "rest of your life."


----------



## katiafish (May 8, 2009)

As a matter of fact what would be the most horrific scenario would be me then waking up in the morning and finding that I am the only person who has survived for whatever reason. Death does not scare me one bit. Living alone, truly alone - terrifying..


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 8, 2009)

katiafish said:


> Definitely want to know. Probably would calmly go home and cook dinner and give my children a bath and cuddle them, and tuck them in.. May be do some knitting, call my grandma to tell her I love her..
> Then cuddle up beside my husband and go to sleep... never to wake up.
> 
> I dont see the point of dramatically changing what you are in the face of inevitable death. I think it is exactly the things that you do mindlessly every day that would suddenly gain so much more meaning, awareness of every second as it is the "rest of your life."


 

Thank you Katiafish!

I'm pretty sure you just hit the nail on the head as to why I would feel a certain amount of regret:

*the things that you do mindlessly every day that would suddenly gain so much more meaning*

and make me realize that I should have learned to appreciate the simple things more; they are probably the things that are most constant and probably define an important part of who we are 




And for those out there ready to jump on my ability to try and translate what I'm thinking into words...... NO, I am not saying that basically I'm simple!


----------



## katiafish (May 8, 2009)

Simple?! There is nothing simple about present moment awareness..
Try this "simple" exercise : concentrate on your breath and nothing else. Count your breaths in. See how many you can count before your brain takes your attention off in a different direction. Five? Six at a max....


----------



## Rodders (May 8, 2009)

My first response would be to say no, let me carry oin blissfully unaware. However, i might be at work or anywhere. I'd like to know so that i may spend my last 12 hours with my family.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 8, 2009)

katiafish said:


> Simple?! There is nothing simple about present moment awareness..
> Try this "simple" exercise : concentrate on your breath and nothing else. Count your breaths in. See how many you can count before your brain takes your attention off in a different direction. Five? Six at a max....


 

Sorry, I fell asleep! 



LOL


----------



## katiafish (May 9, 2009)

Whilst I got up to three breaths 

Personal best!!


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 9, 2009)

I have no fear of death, its inevitable so why fear it and why worry about it, but having said that NO I don't really think I would want to know.  My reasons don't really know.  I think because of the utter chaos something like that would cause.

Yes many would be spending time with loved ones etc etc but overall I think a majority of the world population would run amok and in doing so would cause sadness and misery to others. It would be an utter mess and well you might say well who cares its all going to end anyway but............... is it really fair!


----------



## ManTimeForgot (May 9, 2009)

I'm not sure fairness is really at stake.  We don't control the world, and so worrying about what is fair or not isn't really productive (we can't change it to be more fair) and at the end... well that's why I said I would probably be out there trying to help out where I could.


Manarion: How is your life worth living if no one else is worthy of being cared about or for?  Humanity certainly has its flaws, but how can an entire race be unworthy?  And even if it was, then how is one's own self worthy?

I think I would be as calm as anyone could be under circumstances like pending global annihilation (I'd probably be upset at first, but then steel myself, calm down, meditate a little, and resolve myself into action), but I don't think "calm" versus "upset" is how one should value a response to adversity.  Moderation is important in all things (that I am aware of; even moderation); not being upset at all would tend to leave you unmotivated (and that's a bad thing even if its just from a purely survival perspective) and being too upset leaves you terrified and unable to act in your own defense or defense of others.


Katia: I got to 8 and stopped.  Empty mind is easy for me.  I just close my eyes and stop thinking about everything.  Counting breaths amidst nothingness was easy.

MTF


----------



## dustinzgirl (May 9, 2009)

I don't think it would matter if I knew or not, but I would rather know. I would also like to know the exact time of my own death. Why? Because I'm impatient and stubborn. I wouldn't accept it as absolute until after it had already become absolute. 

Plus, this world, in one form or another, is going to end for each of us eventually. Knowing the exact time and place just lets us prepare more for it. Or avoid it if at all possible. Or make it come faster. Depends on your psyche I suppose. 

But I'd rather know. I hate not knowing things. It drives me insane. 

I have recurring dreams that I die in a car accident soon before my 36th birthday. So, I'm not driving anywhere my 36th year. Then again, if its manifest destiny, a semi truck could plow into my house anyways. Or it could be just some crazy bull stuck in my head from some movie I saw a long time ago. Who knows? But I want to know because knowledge is power. 

In any case, teh world is going to end. Humanity as we know it will also end. It could be next week or it could be in seven billion years. 

Bill Cosby agrees with me. 







And on another note, I don't think the world would be better off if 40% of it is gone. Who gets to choose that 40% anyways? Randomness? No, it would be better if 100% of the world were not greedy, selfish, proud and arrogant nihilists.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (May 9, 2009)

dustinzgirl said:


> And on another note, I don't think the world would be better off if 40% of it is gone. Who gets to choose that 40% anyways? Randomness? No, it would be better if 100% of the world were not greedy, selfish, proud and arrogant nihilists.



It doesn't matter if the world were greedy and proud or not. I was talking solely in the matter of Earth's resources, DG. Everyone needs to eat to survive, and what do creatures eat? Either other creatures or plants.

And why not let pestilence decide who to take out? Natural of course.....something along the lines of Bubonic, perhaps?


----------



## ManTimeForgot (May 9, 2009)

Naturally you play a very dangerous game.  Statistical variability shows no favoritism for practical or moral value.  What if this plague kills off 90% of the world's farmers?  What if no one left alive possesses knowledge of quantum physics?  What if a large chunk of law enforcement dies off?

Are you willing to accept the consequence of war lord creation for "punishing" humanity its various evils?


Punishment should aim to correct or curb a harmful behavior.  Punishment without consistency or correlation is how sociopaths get created (not all sociopaths are serial killers, but statistically speaking there is quite a correlation...).  Random punishment doesn't aid society just as it does not aid individuals.


If you really wanted to punish society for the evils its deviant members commit, then you should take up the call for much more targeted means (like expedited capital punishment).  Or if you are talking about something with less legality, then you flirt with the edge of sociopathy yourself.  It is one thing to blame society for the evils its outliers commit; it is quite another to wish to take out of your frustration on society in the form of harm.


The end of the world scenarios reveal much at the heart of who and what we are.  What we do then is essentially without inhibition.  If harm is in your basic nature, then this where it would be expressed.  If care is in your basic nature, then this too is where it would be expressed.  If your concern is global, communal, familial, or personal again this is where you see it...

But the challenge isn't in facing death or imminent destruction.  The challenge is in making the world that is a better one and living with the non-ideal one we have.  Living is much harder than dying and living for a cause a lot more useful than dying for one.

MTF


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (May 9, 2009)

I've tried...

God knows I've tried


----------



## Grimward (May 9, 2009)

*Chuckles*

Perhaps you should have your own forum, TEiN   There's probably enough threads with this or similar themes floating around to populate it.

*Sees TEiN as Curator...*

As for me, I want to know, for the aforementioned family reasons, but also because I err on the side of Dylan Thomas....

*"Do not go gentle into that good night.
Rage, rage against the dying of the light."

*Go down swinging, cuz where there's life, there's hope.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 9, 2009)

Grimward said:


> *Chuckles*
> 
> Perhaps you should have your own forum, TEiN  There's probably enough threads with this or similar themes floating around to populate it.
> 
> ...


 
So the minute I hear the world's gonna end, you expect me to take a swing at the wife? You're crazy Grimward!

It's not my intention to spend my last moments on this Earth in some intensive care unit once she gets back up and whoops my ass!


----------



## Grimward (May 9, 2009)

Should be safe there, ST, unless your wife is Dark Phoenix in disguise....


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 9, 2009)

Grimward said:


> Should be safe there, ST, unless your wife is Dark Phoenix in disguise....


 
Not a chance, she'd probably send my son around! He delivers a mean 'the people's elbow' (for a 7 year old!). An evil move if a guys laid up in a hospital bed! LOL 

YouTube - People's elbow


----------



## Saeltari (May 10, 2009)

After it happens, sure.


----------



## Grimward (May 10, 2009)

Bad form, St; linking a "professional" wrestling youtube to this...er....hallowed and venerable  (yeah, that's the ticket!) site, and even worse to associate your 7-year old with it!

Funny, though....

*Returns the thread to its intended content*


----------

